# lockable zerk fitting......



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

anybody tried this ?????







Amazon.com: LockNLube Grease Gun Coupler locks onto Zerk fittings. Grease goes in, not on the machine. World's best-selling original locking grease coupler. Rated 10,000 PSI. Long-lasting rebuildable tool.: Home Improvement


Buy LockNLube Grease Gun Coupler locks onto Zerk fittings. Grease goes in, not on the machine. World's best-selling original locking grease coupler. Rated 10, 000 PSI. Long-lasting rebuildable tool.: Grease Guns - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Not me but it looks useful.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Got one, works good!


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks cool, but clean your fittings after you grease and you will very little issues with them blowing out.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Looks cool, but clean your fittings after you grease and you will very little issues with them blowing out.


You can get caps for them too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Put it on the grease gun and.................................best damn thing I bought it in a long time especially if you have a flex hose on the gun..........I use to dread dealing w/ keeping that friggin flex hose on the zerk...happy camper....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have such a horrible time when refilling the grease gun I give up. Never get anything to come out on the reload. So I buy a new one, fill it, use it up and throw it away.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

I have one on my grease gun. Great improvement


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ive got one. Works good. It is as little larger though..... can be hard to work with in tight spaces


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Report:

The best gizmo I have found in a long time. I now enjoy the process.I really use to hate dealing w/ the grease gun
Best money spent in awhile and comes w/ a rebuild kit.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DuckNut said:


> I have such a horrible time when refilling the grease gun I give up. Never get anything to come out on the reload. So I buy a new one, fill it, use it up and throw it away.


Ya know there is a right end and a wrong end...Yup there is......


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The LockNLube grease gun with the lockable fitting @topnative2 is talking about will be my next grease gun purchase....








LockNLube Easy Prime Pistol-Grip Grease Gun


The LockNLube Easy-Prime Pistol-Grip Grease Gun is designed to be lightweight and precise, making your greasing projects quick and easy.




locknlube.com







DuckNut said:


> I have such a horrible time when refilling the grease gun I give up. Never get anything to come out on the reload. So I buy a new one, fill it, use it up and throw it away.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Water Bound said:


> The LockNLube grease gun with the lockable fitting @topnative2 is talking about will be my next grease gun purchase....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You hells bay guys .......🥳 and I bet Yeti has a travel box for it🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳 

Duck will beat u to it😈

PS...nice catch


----------

